# salt away



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Family just got certified. Does anyone here use salt away to clean their gear? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Family just got certified. Does anyone here use salt away to clean their gear? Thanks in advance.


I’ve never used it and don’t know anyone who does. Just rinse well with fresh water. Put fresh water in your BC to get any salt water out of it, but make sure you blow it up, turn it upside down and drain it several times, to make sure you’ve gotten the salt water out of it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have hear good things about it, If I had a new motor I would probably use it after every flush and a little on the boat trailer. I have not used it but I may.


https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/235705-product-review-salt-away-2.html


https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/930576-salt-away.html


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Shop around - Salt-X, salt terminator, salt away, and a few others on the market.

It really helps wash the salt residue from your boat, motor, trailer, and anything else you dunk in saltwater.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I use saltaway on all my gear that touches saltwater also boat, motor and trailer. As soon as we get back everything gets rinsed in a saltaway dunk and dried. Idk, makes me feel better. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> I use saltaway on all my gear that touches saltwater also boat, motor and trailer. As soon as we get back everything gets rinsed in a saltaway dunk and dried. Idk, makes me feel better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Glad to know that Dave. Read it on the internet, so it must be true. That’s why I asked here. Better info from this place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hama, are you talking about using saltaway on dive gear? If so, I've never even heard of anyone doing that. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Hama, are you talking about using saltaway on dive gear? If so, I've never even heard of anyone doing that. Hope all is well with you.




If naclH20dave uses it, I will trust him. As much diving as he does, he should know a secret or two. 

All is well here in Okinawa. Got another year and then retirement back to Navarre. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

For my dive gear (wetsuits, booties, BC's, etc): I've used green clean or equivalent (light detergent)for years. More like having a big bin with a few caps fulls in it. Dunk the gear in vigorously, hang up, rinse vigorously. My gear looks brand new without any salt related corrosion.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

redlegs said:


> For my dive gear (wetsuits, booties, BC's, etc): I've used green clean or equivalent (light detergent)for years. More like having a big bin with a few caps fulls in it. Dunk the gear in vigorously, hang up, rinse vigorously. My gear looks brand new without any salt related corrosion.


 
Same as I do except I only used fresh water in the bladder (should say did since I haven't dove in several years) but I agree Hama, NACLh20Dave would definitely know.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Same as I do except I only used fresh water in the bladder (should say did since I haven't dove in several years) but I agree Hama, NACLh20Dave would definitely know.



Din't mention the bladder, but yeah..it gets flushed same lightweight mixture and all the pull flush valves get water through them and removed..then BC hung upside down to drain


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice all. Learned a thing or two from this great forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been using StarBrite's version ("Salt-Off" - just easier to find) on my boat, trailer, engine, and reels... I think it really helps get the salty residue off in the places I can't scrub. I have no idea about dive gear.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Family just got certified. Does anyone here use salt away to clean their gear? Thanks in advance.


Just rinse inside and out fresh water. Let outside dry turn it other side out let it dry. Hang up. Always keep gear especially regulators inside house never keep it piled up in garage. Or in a carry or gear bag.


----------

